# Digital Vs Analog



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

What are the pros and cons of analog and digital gear. I'll kick it off

Digital
Hard to use for beginners (sometimes)
Accurate setting of parameters
Non-drifting
Easy to load up a completely different setting (as well as any other settings you have stored)

Analog
Easy to use
Semi-accurate setting of parameters
Components tend to drift as they get older
Bad tolerences on some components (up to +-20% on some)


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

i'll go ahead and say that Digital amps are supposed to be a bit more efficient.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A potential negative with digital audio gear is the analog conversion stages. Hook up a cheap portable CD player to your system sometime and you’ll see what I mean!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I'll offer that digital allows you to make perfect copies. Also, instant access -- no rewind, fast foward, etc. If your stuff is on an HTPC, even better.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I think it's the equipment stages the OP was referring to, not the storage format. The Nyquist theorem makes analog versus digital sampling irrelevant, assuming you believe in theorems.


----------

